# My new 75 so far.



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Well I got the 75 gal. set up and running with fish. I'm not sure if it is done yet or if something is missing. The 4 Gouramies that are in there right now will go in my son's 29 gal. tank as soon as it ready. 

What do you think of the setup? Does it need something else or what needs to be changed? 

Thanks!








[/IMG]


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is a better photo where you can see the bottom.








[/IMG]


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Looking good so far.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Againsthecurent said:


> What do you think of the setup? Does it need something else or what needs to be changed?


Atc:
Lookin pretty good!

Are those live plants?

TR


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

jones57742 said:


> Atc:
> Lookin pretty good!
> 
> Are those live plants?
> ...


About half and half. I don't have much to choose from in my area. I plan to order more and change it out until it's all real plants. Everything on the right side of the rocks and right are real so far.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Againsthecurent said:


> About half and half. I don't have much to choose from in my area. I plan to order more and change it out until it's all real plants. Everything on the right side of the rocks and right are real so far.





Againsthecurent said:


> What do you think of the setup? Does it need something else or what needs to be changed?


Atc: As I previously indicated you are doing very well here.

I would not change anything which you currently have but as you work your way from right to left you might consider planting some *Anacharis*, *Cabomba*, and/or *Corkscrew Val's* in front of the filter intake and the heater.

TR


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

That looks amazing!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Looking good. I like it! Good idea, switching the fake for live slowly. That way you still have plants in there, even if all of them aren't real.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Get some close ups of the fishes. Nice tank.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

jones57742 said:


> Atc: As I previously indicated you are doing very well here.
> 
> I would not change anything which you currently have but as you work your way from right to left you might consider planting some *Anacharis*, *Cabomba*, and/or *Corkscrew Val's* in front of the filter intake and the heater.
> 
> TR


Thanks for the advice jones. I will look into those and try to make an order soon. Do you have any suggestions as to where is best to order plants from?





Shaggy said:


> Get some close ups of the fishes. Nice tank.


I will post some pics of my fish. I have 2 Bala Sharks (yes I should have a third), two rainbows, BGK, and 1 Pleco. The 2 rainbows will get moved when the others get bigger to my son's tank with his Gouramies. I do have some pics from when the rainbows were in the 65 gal. show tank where my Discus are now.



















Yes I have too many tanks (according to my wife). Here is a picture of one of my Rams in another tank.










I have a few new photos, but I need to download them from my camera.


----------

